# Canon EOS D400



## tittli (11. November 2006)

Hallo
Ich habe vor mir eine digitale Spiegelreflex-Kamera zu kaufen. Es sollte sicher ein Einsteigermodell sein (nicht allzu teuer...). Mir ist da die Canon D400 aufgefallen. Was meint ihr dazu? Ist sie empfehlenswert? Hat sie jemand bereits in den Händen gehalten?

danke und gruss


----------



## saschaf (13. November 2006)

Ich habe selbst die 350D. Die 400D habe ich mal ein paar Minuten in den Fingern gehabt. Mein erster Eindruck: Die 400D ist ne 350D mit größerem Display und ein paar mehr AF-Messfeldern. Also eigendlich keine sehr großen Unterschiede.
Wenn du aufs Geld achten musst, kannst du auch zur 350D greifen. Die müsste jetzt als Auslaufmodell relativ günstig zur bekommen sein. 

Also egal ob 350D oder 400D ich kann beide als Einsteigermodell (und auch weit darüber hinaus) empfehlen.

MfG


----------



## sierius (16. Januar 2007)

Hallo 

Ich habe mir erst kürzlich eine EOS 400D gekauft und habe zuvor die 350D gehabt.
Die Vorteile der 400D sind das grössere Display, 2 Messfelder mehr ,2Mio Pixel mehr und was mir am wichtigsten erscheint, eine Sensorreinigung.

Also ich kann dir die 400D nur empfehlen.

MfG 

Sierius


----------



## josDesign (9. Februar 2007)

Wenn du aber große Hände hast, vergiss die 400D und die 350D... So groß wie die 300D sind die nicht mehr, LEIDER!

Ich habe die 350D als Ersatzkamera und muss mich beim Halten immer sehr verkrampfen. Natürlich habe ich auch einen Hochformatgriff an der Kamera der das Problem etwas abschwächt.

Ich verstehe nicht warum sie die Nachfolger nicht genauso wie die 300D gemacht haben.


----------

